# my winter flys and crappie jigs i've made



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

just a few i tied this past winter along with crappie jigs as well


     
black bugger


some ants

  

my spiders (first one i made as a joke)


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i believe it's called a bitch mini



some waxies and other variations...


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

my gill killer

  

and my ladybug


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats got to take some time.They look good.I like those spider's i bet those slayem.


----------

